# Pacific Northwest Audi Expo 2011 Event Report



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In case you didn't know, there's a large Audi-only enthusiast show in the Pacific Northwest that continues to grow. While we've never attended the Pacific Northwest Audi Expo, our previous experience with Audi-VW shows in the region (WaterWagens and WaterWerks to be specific) has proven to us that the quality of cars in the region is top tier. And looking through the photos, cars like this Audi Fox (foreground) and a jaw-dropping black B5 RS 4 build only solidify the impression.

We didn't attend the event this year but Quattroworld did. They've made a post of their experience along with a gallery of photos after the jump. If you attended and shot more photography of the cars there, drop us a note as we'd love to see and share more.

* Full Story *


----------

